

Steve Jobs introducing WebObjects in 1995 - tlrobinson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odqojmB6C_Y#t=2m34s

======
satyajit
Awesome, considering its 1995 - its great! Jobs is the real visionary.

------
c1sc0
Fast Forward to 2:40 for the WebObjects part

